# Windows 10 Threads gleichzeitig



## Kaladial (28. Sep 2007)

moin

also ich hänge noch bei meinem problem mit dem scann auf ips...
also ich hab das jetzt unter linux getestet und da ist es wirklich so das 254 threads ohne probleme gleichzeitig abgearbeitet werden können unter windows ist dem aber nicht so...

da sind es wohl nur 10 threads die gleichzeitig abgearbeitet werden können... 
gibt es unter windows irgend ne möglichkeit diese anzahl zu erhöhen?
sei es programmtechnisch oder einstellmässig bei windows?

also das problem erinnert mich an die einstellmöglichkeit von windows: nur 3 downloads gleichzeitig zuzulassen das man ja mit anti spy auf 10 erhöhen konnte... 

die frage ist nun is das mit den thread sowas ähnliches und kann man diese zahl irgendwie erhöhen?

mfg Kala


----------



## SlaterB (28. Sep 2007)

wie zeigt es sich denn, dass mehr als 10 Threads nicht gehen?
welche Fehlermeldung in welchem Testprogramm?

edit: ach so, du meinst nur Port-Scans oder so, 
gut das mag ein Spezialgebiet sein, bei dem jeder, der antworten will, weiß, was gemeint ist,
musst mir jetzt nicht haarklein erklären


----------



## tuxedo (28. Sep 2007)

Portscan ist die Anwendung für die er so viele Threads haben will.. Aber es laufen nur immer 10 Threads am Stück, und zwar so lange bis alle 254 Threads beendet sind.


----------



## Kaladial (28. Sep 2007)

wieso nennt ihr das eigentlich portscann?

es ist ein ip scann ... gut man braucht einen port aber halt nur einen  
bei nem portscann werden auf einer ip x dutzende ports gescannt ich will x dutzend ips auf einem port scannen


----------



## tuxedo (28. Sep 2007)

Ist doch für das Problem völlig wurscht wie wir's nennen. Nennen wir's doch "großer grüner Arkelanfall" *Douglas-Adams-Insider*

;-)


----------



## Kaladial (28. Sep 2007)

jo *ggg* "großer grüner Arkelanfall"  find ich gut


----------



## Kaladial (28. Sep 2007)

also hab festgestellt das windows wirklich eine 10 thread beschränkung hat ... nen arbeitskollege schreibt in c++ / tcl grad nen programm und da legt er für jede messung auch nen thread an naja und beim 11 thread verabschiedete sich auch sein programm ... 

also is das windows zeug... hmm aber viellicht kennt ja doch jemand ne möglichkeit die thread anzahl zu erhöhen ... 

dann nich zögern gleich hier rein schreiben


----------



## tuxedo (28. Sep 2007)

Hmm, aber 10 Threads hat man ja seehr schnell erreicht. Ein bisschen Swing hier, ein bisschen Puffern über einen Thread dort .. 

Ich werf mal eben google an. Das interessiert mich jetzt.

- Alex

[update]

hier steht was von um die 2000, und wenn man n bisschen schraubt gehen auch über 10.000 (c++):
http://blogs.msdn.com/oldnewthing/archive/2005/07/29/444912.aspx

Hier steht wad von über 3000 Threads (java):
http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=470915&messageID=2177489

Und hier geht sum 7000 Threads in Windows XP Home:
http://www.thescripts.com/forum/thread16952.html


----------



## jPat (28. Sep 2007)

Es liegt nicht an den Threads, sondern an den in windpws beschränkten TCP Verbindungen. Es sin max 10 erlaubt.
zum ändern:
   1.

      In der Registry muss unter „HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters“ ein neuer Eintrag namens „TcpNumConnections“ angelegt werden.
   2.

      Dazu im rechten Fenster mit einem Rechtsklick auf „Neu“ und unter „DWORD-Wert“ den Namen „TcpNumConnections“ vergeben.
   3.

      Über „Ändern“ dann den Hexadezimalwert „fffffe“ zuweisen. 



Danach sind wieder die unter Windows XP maximal erlaubten 16.777.214 gleichzeitigen TCP / UDP Verbindungen möglich.

ABER: Die 10 Verbindungen sind als Sicherheit  von Microsoft vorgesehen .... Also noch mal im Internet googeln für Mehr informationen


----------



## tuxedo (28. Sep 2007)

Na klar... man.. Ich erinner mich sogar dunkel dass Kaladial mal sowas erwähnt hat in bezug auf gleichzeitige TCP Verbindungen... Und dennoch haben wir uns auch die dummen Threads versteift... Man. Da könnte man sich glatt in den **sch beißen ... 

- Alex


----------



## SlaterB (28. Sep 2007)

'wir' == du?


----------



## tuxedo (28. Sep 2007)

Nein, wir = ich + mind. noch Kaladial ... Weil wir hatten sogar schon via PM drüber gerätselt ...

- Alex


----------



## Kaladial (1. Okt 2007)

jPat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es liegt nicht an den Threads, sondern an den in windpws beschränkten TCP Verbindungen. Es sin max 10 erlaubt.
> zum ändern:
> 1.
> 
> ...



hmmm also entweder hab ich was falsch eingegeben oder ka ... also er nimmt immer noch nur 10 threads gleichzeitig... oderm uss ich rechner neu starten damit das wirksam wird?

mfg Kala


----------



## tuxedo (1. Okt 2007)

Kaladial hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oderm uss ich rechner neu starten damit das wirksam wird?
> 
> mfg Kala



k.a. Ist zu lange her dass ich das gemacht hab. Wieso probierst du's nicht einfach?


----------



## Kaladial (1. Okt 2007)

also rechner neu starten hilft nix ... er nimmt immer noch nur 10...


----------



## tuxedo (1. Okt 2007)

Vielleicht hilft dir dir original Anleitung von M$ weiter? 

-> http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;314053

- Alex


----------



## Kaladial (1. Okt 2007)

hmmm bringt mich auch nich weiter ... die hab ich mir schon angeguckt ...


----------



## tuxedo (1. Okt 2007)

Na wenn DAS nix hilft dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter... Vielleicht findest du ja ein Tool das die Einstellung für dich vornimmt? Vielleicht klappts damit? In der Filesharing-Szene dürfte sowas zu finden sein. Diverse Tunig-Tools können das wohl auch (mir fällt nur gerade kein Name ein...)

- Alex


----------



## Kaladial (1. Okt 2007)

xp_anty_spy ftw... 

jo jetzt geht es


----------

